# CWC custom build



## Local 13 (Nov 26, 2015)

Built this one out of parts I had laying around. 
another project that took on a life of its own. 
Might not appeal to the purist but I like how it turned out. 
It sure rides nice.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 26, 2015)

Great looking bike. Love that seat. Mesinger?


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 26, 2015)

Very nice bike. I dig the look.

The Shockmaster springer are one of the smoothest riding set ups


----------



## Local 13 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes. The seat is a Mesinger.
Bob U. rebuilt it for me.


----------



## Local 13 (Nov 26, 2015)

Totally agree about the Shockmaster CWCMAN. 
Smooth action. 



Sorry about the turned photo. Can't figure out the reason why my tablet does this.


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 26, 2015)

Very nice! I like the black rims w/white pin striping and black walls-contrasts nicely with the red and white scheme on frame. Well thought out!


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 26, 2015)

i like, I need a long Delta battery tube


----------



## Boris (Nov 26, 2015)

A thumbs up is just not enough with this bike. Great job, it's beautiful!!!!


----------



## sleepy (Nov 26, 2015)

Wow, very impressive, well done!


----------



## mike j (Nov 27, 2015)

It's a beauty alright. Great attention to detail, each time I look at it, I see something new. Stripping accents on the fenders are a really nice touch.


----------



## tech549 (Nov 27, 2015)

nice work


----------



## dodgerblue (Nov 27, 2015)

This bicycle came out really nice . Good work , bro . Keep em coming . I've seen a few bikes you've put together , good stuff .Michael /Dodgerblue ...


----------



## laid55 (Nov 27, 2015)

She's a beauty!!


----------



## vincev (Nov 30, 2015)

Love the bike !


----------



## Oldben (Dec 3, 2015)

Very nice! Good job.


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 4, 2015)

You must have quite a parts bin to pull the parts for this beauty-Nice Job!!


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice build, I'm digging it!


----------



## rocketman (Dec 7, 2015)

another head turner for sure. I appreciate what goes into a job-fest like this, I've brought back a few projects from the bowel's of hell to functional eye candy, its a rewarding feeling. Fine ride from your surplus goodies lying around..................


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 7, 2015)

very nice work, wonderful results!


----------

